
Rethinking Recurrent Neural Networks - jostmey
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X9f-wst8QhrCCFTWiJIz6vq1qAOlpyYAUo_kaFf0J8M/edit?usp=sharing
======
eternalban
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1703.01253.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1703.01253.pdf)

